# Calling all moms who gave their DD's unique names! (a sister thread)



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought it might be fun to do a sister thread for the ds' with unique names. I don't know if I'm the only one, but I think girls names are SO much harder to come up with! Dh and I are planning to start TTC in August so I've already got baby names on the brain.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello sister thread poster!!







!

Well, for the possibility that this baby I'm carrying is a girl...I've got a list made up!

I'm really loving the name Eliza, right now, and if this baby is a girl (find out in four day! Eek!) she will most likely be named Eliza! We love the way it goes with our DDs name, Avery. Avery and Eliza...best sisters ever!

Some other I love:

Fiona
Hazel (I know, common now)
Vivien
Ilsa
Isadore

I think girls names are so much EASIER than boys! Boys are hard!


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Eeek, I think it's so hard to think of girl names! LOL

We like...
Isabella,
Eila ( pronounce i-la),
Lilly,
Rue, and
Aurora ( Rory).

I also like Remi, but can't decide if it's a girl or boys name.

ETA: I'm iffy about Rue. It means regret and I don't like that!!


----------



## mamalemon (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, my daughter's name is Lilah. I wanted to name her Delilah but DH dislikes biblical names so we compromised and I am happy with it. If our third is a girl, we are considering the names:
Freya
Roxanna
Ivy
Juniper
Rosabel


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

my DD's name is Alina. The i sounds like a long e.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Our daughter's name is Carmen. I have always loved the name, the opera the ballet... I once had a plush (real, but plush) black cat I named Carmen.

Our considerations were:
Easy to spell and pronounce, but not too common (at least around here). We actually like that it's a common name in a few languages. People always say they love the name when they hear it; but we haven't heard of a single other Carmen anywhere, child or adult.

Ideally applicable to either gender. I loved that I could name my child without knowing what the sex would be.

Feminine, but strong-sounding.

If we have another girl, I SO would want the name Bella. It's probably my favourite name ever. But dh thinks 2 girls named Carmen and Bella would sound a bit much. I just love the romance and drama.


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

:

I'm looking for a unique girl's name to go with our DD who is named Corinna River. I'm having a very difficult time!!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Not a mom yet but I work in a day care and had a Holland and a Marta in my class. In the class just below mine there is an Adelaide. In the 4s there is a Hadley.

My favorite girls names are:

Harper
Eleri/ Ellery
Nora
Ivy
Maeve


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

My DD is Owyn (pronounced like Owen). Not such an uncommon name, but it is for girls.

My top choice was Gretta, but DH nixed it. On another thread here, I saw Fable for a girl and am currently in love with that name.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

My name is Thyra, pronounced like a "tear" in your eye, with an "a" at the end.

I love it. It's the female version of Thor - which fits me perfectly







But, there are many other variations as well. I get a lot of compliments on it, and although I always have to correct people on the pronunciation I don't care b/c I don't know anyone else with my name.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I was waiting for this thread!

Natalie~ I also love the name Eliza and think it goes well with Avery! I'm all about sibling names "fitting"

We have 3 girls and 2 on the way. Their first names aren't unique to me just old fashioned. Their middle names are Tolkien related. Still people think they are "different" names so I hope it's ok that I share!

Ok my 5 girls are (I'm adding their middle names because I love their full names and I am one of those moms who uses both in addressing them







)...
Lilith Luthien
Mable Mirkwood
Olive Onodrim
and coming soon...
Birdie Beren
Poppy Peregrin
(of course they aren't born yet so those could change)

Other names we have thought of (first names only)...
Clementine
Fern
Prudence/Prudie
Felicity
Coral
Constance
Gray
Briony/Bryony
Nan
Goldie
Temperance
Winifred
Enid
Juniper
Aster
Gemma
Pippa
Augusta
Vesta
Imogen
Byrd
Billie


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DD is Eloise, which is a very uncommon name, it hasn't made the top 1000 for 30+ years. Some of the other names we were thinking about for her were:

Gwendolyn
Hazel (getting more common)
Willow (getting more common)
Acacia
Morwenna
Bryna
Bronwen
Rowena
Cordelia
Miriam
Iris
Zinnia
Moira
Portia
Millicent


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

We love Moira, Portia, and Millicent!

I forgot to add Blue and Bluebell.


----------



## mrsjtc (Dec 23, 2008)

My oldest is named Lael. People have trouble pronoucing it but we all love it.

And my full name is Jacqulyn. It hasn't been on any of the Top Name lists in 10 or so years.


----------



## ahimsa_in_action (Mar 15, 2009)

I plan on naming my daughter Clarity Leilani (Hawaiian for heavenly flower)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

My daughters name is Janelle Ashlynn, not as unique as her brothers Kincaid Chance and River Anderson, but more unique than her other brother Travis Neil.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

my dd's name is Judah Magnolia. Other girls names I considered were Ada and Annika.


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

My children are Shaye (I also liked the Shea and Shay spelling, but DP liked Shaye better), Naia (pronounced Ny-uh), and Laela (like Layla).

I always loved the name Sage, but DP said we might as well name her Celery.


----------



## KissyStarfish (Jun 2, 2009)

I like Sage.









We have a Celeste she really enjoys her name, though for some reason people have trouble spelling it.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

My dd's name is Maaike, pronounced my-keh but people around here tend to say Mike-a. DP and I couldn't agree on any female name except this one- I had a friend in high school with this name, looked it up and found out it was dutch (and so is my DP) so he liked it. I love it!

The only annoying part is that no one can spell it! There are a few kids around here named micah so they tend to spell it like that, and of course never say it right when they see it written.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalemon* 
Well, my daughter's name is Lilah. I wanted to name her Delilah but DH dislikes biblical names so we compromised and I am happy with it. If our third is a girl, we are considering the names:
Freya
Roxanna
Ivy
Juniper
Rosabel

I love Freya and Juniper! Only thing is, Freya is my SIL's name and Juniper was my dh's cats name









I'm kind of stuck on Johanna, Opal, and Bernadette...but I just don't know


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

My daughter's name is Qualia, pronounced KAL-ee-uh. It's pretty unique, in that it's a real word but it's not used as a name and she's the only person we know of who has her name. Qualia is a Latin word for a philosophical idea describing the essence of something and how a person must experience that essence firsthand to really understand it.


----------



## Engineering_Mama (Jun 24, 2008)

I had to go look it up on babynames.com, but here's my list when we were trying to decide on DD's name.

Sennia
Etana
Sienna
Alessandra
Ilaria
Chiara


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

DD is Cecily Juliana. Cecily is the medieval variant of the name Cecilia, the patron saint of music. Juliana is also a saint's name (she supposedly tied up the devil!) but we chose it rather to honor dd's birth which was near Christmas ("Jul" in Swedish means "Yule").

If we ever have another girl (which I doubt since we strongly want dd to be an only), we are considering:

Aurelia Ivy
Beatrice Clara
Adela Constance


----------



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

We went with traditional for my first dd name: Grace Judith, and with dd#2, I wanted something more original but meaningful. We chose Veda Rose because Veda is sanskrit for "wise woman" and Rose is after my mother. DD#1 middle name is after my dh mother. We've had our share of looks when we tell people her name, but lots of others love it. However, if I hear one more time..."Wasn't that the name of the little girl in My Girl movie?" I may scream!


----------



## wondertwins (Oct 12, 2007)

When we found out we were having twins DH and I didn't want to know their genders, so tried to come up with b/b, g/g, and b/g sets of names. The same gender name were easy for us.
b/b Silas (we were set on this as a boys name) & Avery
g/g Iris & Sylvia
but we could not agree on a girl name to go with Silas. The tech slipped up at my 20 week u/s and let us know we were having b/g twins, so we started making lists. It wasn't until a few weeks before they were born that we finally agreed on Silas & Mira (meer uh when people read it they tend to pronounce it Myra). Now almost everytime someone asks their names they've heard of another toddler named Silas, but no other Mira's. It's funny, because I don't think of her name as uncommon, but she does get compliments on it regularly. And though it's not her name, we frequently call her Mirabella.

Other faves:
Olive (my mom's middle name...good thing we didn't use it, DD is skinny, dark and tall!)
Ruby
Jane (couldn't get over the plain Jane saying, even though I think it's pretty)
Violet
Ramona
Greta
Margot


----------



## glorio (Mar 8, 2009)

When considering names before I know ds was a boy I really liked *Ani*.

I also liked
*Aubry
Aubriani
Gia
Gwenellyn
Tayen*

Sigh. I'm pretty sure ds will be my only, so I am a little sad about parting with these names!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

DD is Morgan - easy to pronounce/spell, common but not too common although people frequently hear Megan when she first says her name. As a general rule I dislike the fact that so many girls names end in either an "a" sound or and "e" sound so generally I like names that don't end in that sound (although not always)
I like:
Charlotte
Grace
Alexandra (but called Alex)
Celeste
Cecilia/Cecily
Olive/Olivia
Lindsay
Aubrey
Aurelia
Kelsey


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, you guys hit on some of my favorite names right away and suggested some more!

I like my name, but didn't want to name my DDs after me:

Genevieve

Instead, we named them:

Annabel Eve
Isadora Rose

We picked Annabel pretty quickly, but have come to really love the sound of Isadora. Both are good for nicknames, you can see our in my siggy below.


----------



## mama_mojo (Jun 5, 2005)

Phaedra- brilliant, fiery
Sylvie- of the woods


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I have no kids yet, but as a Rhiannon, I have given plenty of thought to unusual names.

My top girl names are:

Lorelei
Adeleine
Madeleine

I think I just really like that "i" sound. Husband likes Lorelei best. I hope my sometime-in-the-future kid is a girl because I can't think of a single boy name.

In the meantime, if anybody else asks me if I was "named after the song" I'm going to scream (the answer is, "sort of but not really").


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

It's been mentioned a couple of times but my DD's name is Ivy.


----------



## mnj77 (Dec 31, 2006)

My dd is Sidonie Pascal, pronounced like Sydney. I also love Genevieve and Josephine. I guess I'm partial to the French names! Also Eliana and Ellianne.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

My DD's name is Zakiah







. I haven't met any other Zakiah's


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

My dd's name is Aellyn - pronounced like Ellen with a long A (also rhymes with Palin, as in Sarah Palin).

I don't know of anyone with that name currently


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

My girlies are Liberty and Iris.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Dd1 is Aurora..I've only ran across one other in 16 years









I also liked Azarae, Theda & Lorinda.


----------



## AnutaCielo (Jun 28, 2008)

Our baby's name Chiara (kee-AH-ra), another name I had for her was Leticia.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

mnj77 - we have a sidonie too!! i didn't like the look of a "y" in the spelling and the "o" gives it character.

our other dd is analeigh; easy to pronounce if you see it written and also know that she is a girl.

both dds have family names for their middle names.

other names i've liked:
gretchen (wren)
charlotte
paige
alexis (alex)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My DD is Denae.

Danae is from Greek Mythology, I just liked it with an E better.

It's pronounced like Renee, but with a D









It's uncommon (as in not in the top 1,000 according to social security) but we've come across a few others with the name in the past couple years including a Danae in the classroom right next to hers.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

DD is Vivian. I was trying to talk DH into Isadora for #2, but alas, it looks like he's a boy. I love Genevieve as well, but I don't think we could get away with is after a Vivian... too many v's.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Isn't Phaedra the sister to Medusa?

If we had a girl I would name her Aurora Rose, in honor of her great grandmother and big sister.


----------



## love bug (Dec 4, 2003)

dd is Niamh (pronounced eve with an N).
since naming her we have met 4 others in our very small community. go figure!


----------



## Double Dip (Jan 18, 2009)

Luna Simone
Lucinda Claire

* I love the name Fey (pronounced Fae) for a middle name- it is taken from the word "fe" in Spanish which means "faith"


----------



## Emmery'sMom (May 31, 2009)

My DD is Emmery Grace.
I found "Emory" looking in boys names and decided with a change of spelling to make it feminine it would be a perfect girls name. I haven't seen any variations of it anywhere else. We didn't have a middle name for her before she was born but after seeing her birth my DH asked if Grace could be her middle name because it just fit.


----------



## Hoping4sumBBdust (May 30, 2006)

OK, DH got to name both my girls







I got to pick the middle names....

DD1: Elianna May (El-e-ahn-a) -- many pronounce it E-lane-a when reading it..... kinda annoying.... eehhh BUT i get a million compliments on it.

----DH is from hungary and had a cousin Ilianna.... when I looked farther into it, the name actually means..... "a gift from God" P-E-R-F-E-C-T for her since she was our Clomid baby!

DD2: Abigail Grayce...... I really really wish I knew how popular this name was. I honestly don't even like it, but it means "a father's joy" Needless to say, she was born while he was on deployment, and didnt get to meet her until she was 4 months old.... so I let him choose.

But when we were stuck between DD2's name the day before he left for deployment, I put the two names on the floor, and decided that 8 month old DD would crawl over to it, and which ever one she picked was the baby's name.

The other name we had in mind was "rayna" or also spelled "reina" prounounced RAIN-A I still love that name. I hate that DD2 has such a common name.

Rather long post for me, huh?


----------



## ChickFamily (Jul 9, 2006)

my dd is named Haven Marie (Marie is my middle name) and Haven is my favorite girls name of all time, if we choose to have one more child and its a girl I like these:

Alina
Lucy
Julia
Page
Tarah
Rayna


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

If my last DS had been a girl, I wanted to name him Callasandra. I read that name in medieval romance book years ago and loved it. Plus my mom's name is Sandra, and I love the nickname Callie.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

no daughters yet, but i love Calliope, Vera and Ambar


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

Ingrid
Eleanore
Isis
Veruka
Vivi-anne
Delphine
Luz
Marisol
Glory
Roan-Oak
Prairie
Daisy

Love a lot of the others on this thread, too!

And love Liberty and Victory as seen here and another thread...


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

My daughter's name is Rowan Sage. I think Rowan's getting pretty popular for boys, but I don't know any other girls with the name.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

My daughter is Leela, "lee-la"
I've known Lilas and Lolas and Laylas but no other Leela.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

My DD's name is Aldria(All-Dree-Uh). I got it in a sci-fi book of my brothers when I was like 14 (the actual character was Aldrea but I like the i better).

If this wee-one is a girl she'll either be Kieria Page or Cora Page (after my great-grandma...yes PAGE not PAIGE, it's a family name). We also like Nadia and Elise.

We do 'classic' names for boys for some reason. My DS's name is James, if this baby is a boy we like Aaron, Ethan, Ian, Jonah or Samuel.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averlee* 
My daughter is Leela, "lee-la"
I've known Lilas and Lolas and Laylas but no other Leela.

I know a Leela, she is a wonderful person.

Other names I liked were:
Ruby
Alexis
Jasmine
Daphne
Jade
Aleah
Aiyana
and Olivia but it just way to popular now.
I definitely think girl names are easier than boy names.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

DD-to-be will likely be Arden, Avalon or Ariel. I'm pretty convinced it'll be Arden, but DH still likes Avalon.


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

i have two boys, but two names we liked for girls were talya, blake and ryann. also not a mom...


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

Forgot to mention dd's name, lol!

MaryJane Magnolia which may not be unusual but it is oldfashioned and was my grandma's. We call her Meezy.

I love Ruby and Opal, too.

I saw on someone's siggy their kids name is Lincoln, I love that for a boy!


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *love bug* 
dd is Niamh (pronounced eve with an N).
since naming her we have met 4 others in our very small community. go figure!

How does that work when people are reading it IRL? Does anyone ever fidure that out? That's amazing that you have met more people with such an unusual name, what is the origin? I never ever would have guessed that pronunciation!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

The girls' names we had picked out with our first 3 (all boys!) aren't very unique. But I have a new list going if we ever have a girl. This list includes origins and meanings.

I want to have twin girls next, named Cassia and Saffron... cinnamon and spice.









Saffronplant name, spice
CallanScandinavianflowing water
FarranEnglishadventurous
Lillian Latinthe flower
MorganOld English/Welshcircling sea, great brightness
RoshanHindi/Sanskritshining light
SheridanGaelicseeker
Cassia (Kaysha)Greekcinnamon
TamsinCelticfeminine Thomas, twin
ArwenSindarinnoble maiden
Joann EnglishGod is gracious
RosalindLatinbeautiful rose
Corinna/CoraEnglishmaiden
RobinEnglishbright fame
Aisling (ASH-ling)Irish/Gaelicdream, vision
Evelyneve+Helenliving light
CarissaGreekgrace, kindness


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

my dd is Linnaea pronounced Lynn-A-uh

it's swedish and the feminine version of Linnaeus a botanist that developed binomial nomenclature (genus species) and also a really cute wildflower called the twin flower, also named after Linnaeus.

i've only ever seen one other mama on mdc and she spelled it Linnea, which is a more traditional swedish spelling.

we really wanted an old-timey sounding name and we liked:

adele
josephine
loretta
mazie


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

DD's name is Dani Michelle. People tend to assume it's short for Danielle or Danica...but no, it's just Dani.









Other names I like:
Dehlia
Cecil (my great aunt's name, it's usually a boy's name though)
Rain
Dana
Deanna
Audry
Mortisha
Iris
Violet
Rosella
Ava
Eden


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

My faves-
Clover
Bliss
Berlin


----------



## vtgirl (Mar 20, 2002)

i love these threads! dd is named isley (eye - lee) for the island where dh and i met and started our lives. i thought i was so clever inventing that name and then when isley was 1 we became best friends with a family whose dd was named isla!!

loving all the interesting names on here!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtgirl* 
i love these threads! dd is named isley (eye - lee) for the island where dh and i met and started our lives. i thought i was so clever inventing that name and then when isley was 1 we became best friends with a family whose dd was named isla!!

loving all the interesting names on here!

This reminded me of the name Isla (eye-la)!


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

DD#1 is Olivia Grace. Certainly not unique these days. But when we picked it out 5 years ago, we knew no one with either name. We thought it was very uncommon. LOL!

DD#2 is Janie Reese. We wanted this babe to have a really unique name and we wanted it to sound southern (we moved from Chicago to Florida when I was 39 weeks pregnant). I love this name! And Janie has *yet* to make it onto any popularity charts!


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

Our boys are Asher, Micah and Zephaniah. Old school Hebrew names from the Bible, but definitely unique!!


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

DD2 is Esmé Jeanette; named after J. D. Salinger's "For Esmé - with Love and Squalor" and long before the Twilight series came out...









(It's pronounced Ez-may)


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

Our DD, expected sometime this September, is named Jovie. We love that it means "joyous"







:


----------



## mamamarley (Jul 24, 2007)

My dd's name is Fayden. Weirdly enough, I had a dream a month or two after DH and I started dating about being on vacation with his mom and my brother and a little toddler named Fayden who was my daughter in the dream. (Before that dream, every time my mother told me she loved me more, I told her no way - after that dream, I somehow knew that mothers loved their children more than their children could ever love them - I really truly FELT the mommy love in that dream!!)

Anyway, when I turned up pregnant with a girl a few months later, I just KNEW it was her, so I named her Fayden after the girl in the dream.

If you're really looking for something unique, maybe search meanings of names? Look for some quality you wish for her to have or some blessing you hope her to find in her life?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a Mali Aurora and a Scarlett Ruhe


----------



## wondertwins (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sisteeesmama* 
How does that work when people are reading it IRL? Does anyone ever fidure that out? What is the origin? I never ever would have guessed that pronunciation!

I'm not the original poster of Niamh, but it is my niece's name too. It's a gaelic name and from what I remember an mh at the end of a name is pronounced "v", but if a v sound is in the middle of a name it's represented with a bh, like Siobhan. My sister-in-law's family is from Ireland, so she's very keen on keeping all thing Irish. When someone reads my niece's name, they tend to pronounce it like Liam, with an N!


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

My DD is Jubilee. I like that it basically means "freedom". One of her middle names is Jane, so we figure if she grows up to hate her first name, she can always go by a more "normal" name.

I grew up with an unusual name (Kirstin) and while I got tired of correcting people who call me Kristin, I have always liked not knowing anyone else with the same name as me. I hope DD feels special for her name too.









BekahMomTo Oliver, I *Love* the name Jovie (I have a thing for 'J' names)!!

Names we like for future girls:

Tallullah
Jordan
Frieda/ Freeda (for my great-gma)
Dessie (another gma)


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I am a mother to only boys, Dakota and Keegan,
but my name is unusual. My name is Golden.
Sure I got teased and called Golden Retreiver as a kid, but as an adult, I love it. Sure is a conversation starter!


----------



## webjefita (Aug 16, 2003)

I'll share our list of names that we had narrowed down when DD was 3 days old









Alessa
Adriana
Maribel
Mirabel
Angelina
Alina
Elise/Elisa

we chose Adrielle because we all loved it


----------



## kat5143 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalemon* 
Well, my daughter's name is Lilah. I wanted to name her Delilah but DH dislikes biblical names so we compromised and I am happy with it. If our third is a girl, we are considering the names:
Freya
Roxanna
Ivy
Juniper
Rosabel

We just named ours Freya! We thought it was really rare but are finding girls named Freya everywhere now. Her whole name is actually Alunada Freya Paxton. Alunada is what my other daughter made up and was calling my belly, so we let her sister name her. Come to find out Alunada is a real word and means "lunatic" in spanish. We are using "Freya" mostly now.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Our top two girl's names at the moment are

Freya Juliet

and

Lyric Rose

I love Lyric. FH was not so keen at first but he is liking it more now.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, DH got to choose our DD's first name, and none of the names I liked really fit with it, so I ended up choosing Rose as it's in keeping with the kind of old-fashioned, genteel feeling I get with Eleanor, but it's a different kind of name too if she wants to use her middle name when she's older. Little did I realise at the time how popular both of those names were becoming!

If we have another girl in the future my short-list contains:

Sadhbh It's Irish, pronounced Sive to rhyme with five
Saoirse Again, Irish (guess where I'm from!) pronounced SEAR-shuh (means freedom)
Sinead Irish, shin-AID
Aisling Irish, ASH-lin(g) means dream

I like the idea of continuing with flower/plant names for middle names but having a hard time coming up with ones that go with the names I've got. I like Sage in combination with Aisling, but it doesn't go with the others for me.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

my girls are Ellia (Elle-ee-ah or Ellie-ah) and Athena ... my niece is Calliope!

if i were to ever have more girls, they would be Lyric and Ezri


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
My dd's name is Aellyn - pronounced like Ellen with a long A (also rhymes with Palin, as in Sarah Palin).

I don't know of anyone with that name currently

DD2 is Aevryn pronounced with a long A and a short i (ay-vrin). people seem to freak out that the e is before the v instead of after, though.

Her middle name is Elise. It's perfect and I love it.









DD1 is Lilliana Lauise. Named after my grandma. We call her Lily. She is the fourth generation with that middle name (grandma, mom , me, her). I hope she continues the tradition if she has a daughter someday.

We're not TTC#3 until the end of the year, but of course I've already thought about names.









We like: Freya (sounds super popular all of a sudden), Willow, Artemesia, and Isolde.

I have a niece Adelaide (Addie) and a niece Edith. I also know of a new baby named Adeline and I know of on older child named Adelaine (Lainey). I love all these "old" names coming back into use.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I love name threads!
My name is Eden so I must have girls named after plants







I just love the garden theme. How silly right? Boys would have been the same but dh nixed it right away!

Anyway,
oldest dd is Laurelle (Laurel) and for a 14 year old it is actually quite common...just not the spelling...for a bay born now...I don't even think its on the list anymore

Youngest dd is Yarrow

others we considered:

Linden
Juniper
Cedar
Clover
Poppy


----------



## mutchkin21 (Jun 7, 2009)

If our baby is born a girl, my husband and I want to also give our girl two middle names.

(I have two long middle names and I just find it more fun, unique and different than my peers. Middle being: Danielle Kimberly. 1st middle name: After my mom's uncle Daniel. 2nd middle name: My mom's cousin Kimberly.)

Lillian Grace McCoy Hodges. "Lily"

(Lillian McCoy a family name, while he likes the name Grace).

If a boy.

William David Daniel Hodges

(William David is hubby's name. Adding Daniel, as the male form of Danielle) So it won't be a Jr. But yet I can say "William David!" and kill two birds with one stone as I knew if one is in trouble, so is the other haha.

Often people question how our kids will learn how to spell it, but I think it will be good practice on writing.









It isn't always about the names that often is not heard of or the spelling, but I also think of family history and combining things with meaning behind it. Not just name "fillers".


----------



## Christiane (May 28, 2009)

My daughter's name is Augusta, which is pretty unusual here in Denmark. I've just always been in love with that name, and I was clever enough - when my boyfriend and I first started TTC - to mention that if I ever had a girl, I wanted to call her Augusta. That settled the deal right then and there









For our 2nd baby we had Isolde for a girl's name, but out came Theodor!

I love many of the unique names in this thread, but a lot of them just won't do in Danish









Just for fun (or maybe inspiration, who knows?), here are the top ten girl's names in Denmark as of 2008:
Emma
Freja
Caroline
Ida
Sofie
Mathilde
Anna
Laura
Sara
Lærke


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd's name was picked out by dh. He's not American and her name is VERY common where he is from. It's very common around the world, really, but just not seen much in the US.

Ever since seeing the movie Green Card, I've always liked the name Brontë as a first name for a girl. I know one girl that has this name and it doesn't fit her at all (she's a teen patron where I work). In the end, I'm a traditionalist, so that name probably wouldn't have settled well with me anyway. I like names like Elizabeth, Margaret, Helen, etc.


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of great names in this thread! Here are more of my favorite unusual girl names:

Ignacia (ig-NAY-sha)
Kerensa
Kalevi
Dahlia
Morgaine
Cammeo
Elsa
Pearl
Lysandra
Toby
Dulse
Sutton
Desdemona


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I love this thread!

Some unique names we have used, and some we like: (Well, unique here)

Mackenzie
Tindra
Luna
Emmeli
Anneli
Alida
Luca
Othilie
Leona
Alva
Saga
Eiril
Amelia
Mailin
Tilde
Alma
Elvira
Vilja
Izabelle
Eileni/Eleni/Lani
Illiana/Illianna
Levina
Isolde
Hermione
Tierra/Kiera


----------



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think mine are necessarily unique but I almost never hear Gwendalyn (my oldest). My baby is Lila which seems to be becoming more popular.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

We settled on Bridget Kelly Grace, dh doesn't like names that are toooooo unusual but I really liked:

Alice (Dh's grandmother)
Fiona
Sage
Lyric
Kenzie
Calliope (or some variation, Kelliope? dh's name is Kelly)
Cressida

But Bridget was the only name we agreed on, and now we call her Bit, or Bit-bit, which is how she started saying her own name


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I love Lyric!

My favorite girl's name is Kestrel. I love that name so much, I almost changed my own name to it before I started going by Kris (middle name.) If we'd had a girl her middle name would have been Kestrel for sure. First name would have started with an A, like mine and my mom's.

but we can't have any more, so all my girl names are wasted. Sigh.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I love Lyric!

My favorite girl's name is Kestrel. I love that name so much, I almost changed my own name to it before I started going by Kris (middle name.) If we'd had a girl her middle name would have been Kestrel for sure. First name would have started with an A, like mine and my mom's.

but we can't have any more, so all my girl names are wasted. Sigh.

i LOVE that name!!!

hmmmm..... probably be my next dog since i've fairly certain we're done at two.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
My favorite girl's name is Kestrel.

One of my bikes is a Kestrel. I don't think I could ever name my child after a bike.


----------

